

How I interview software developers - rstep
http://www.itistrivial.com/2011/03/building-team-from-scratch-part-iii-how.html

======
msluyter
_And here is the interesting thing – I mostly ignore everything else on the
resumes. In other words, if I did not find any negatives, I assume there are
absolutely no positives no matter what is written in the resume. Why? Because
people lie. Because 80% of all drivers think they are above average. Because
smart people just rephrase and embed job description requirements into bullet
items of the previous jobs._

I'm occasionally called on to do technical interviews and I've also mostly
stopped paying much attention to the resume, for the same reasons. I find the
tendency to throw every random technology you've ever even tangentially run
across onto your resume especially vexing. I've seen many people with a huge
acronym soup of java technologies/frameworks totally fail at FizzBuzz level
exercises. On my own resume I'm trying to limit my skill list to things I at
least semi-regularly use, but I feel that such an approach probably handicaps
me wrt a certain class of recruiters, so I understand why people feel
compelled to list everything.

